# Ziauddin test



## Mahad Aj (Aug 1, 2012)

Salam guys I want to ask what should I study to clear the zia test easily and tell me some good books that'll help me please I have completed o and a levels and now want to go to a medical university


----------



## Shire Chaudhry (Jul 25, 2012)

*Ziauddin Admissions*

I'm in a coaching center and all they do is review the stuff the locals learned in "inter". Just go to a book store and get Physics, Chemistry, and Biology First year and Second year books from the "sindh board". The book stores will know what you are talking about. Just study that.


I just saw the last pick up date is the 10th... Yikes. 

Are you applying on a local or foreign basis?


----------



## Mahad Aj (Aug 1, 2012)

*Ziauddin*

Local bro my friend in zia told me to only study o and a levels


----------



## Mahad Aj (Aug 1, 2012)

Guys please help me I got the inter books and have started studying should I revise o and a levels and what should I do for genral knowledge questions I'm kinda weak in that


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

According to last year paper there wasn't any much inter stuff. O levels and A level knowledge is enough. Paper was very easy. Did in 20 minutes instead of 2hrs allotted time. General knowledge part was also easy if you have habit of reading news paper that would be enough.


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

heyy..!!
i'll be applying in 2013...please could someone brief me with the stages (tests n interviews) i have to go through and also please guide me as to when and how should i start applying..??

P.S- i will be applying in Sindh as a local student (karachi)


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

The test is pretty easy. Basic O level and A level is enough. Interview is just formality. If u have gud grades u r in.


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

yaah ihave 5A*s 1A n 1B in Olevels nd A levels Bio-C Chem-A. So i came to pak n they require physics too in ALevels. Also im appearing for islamyaat n pak studies to stay on the safe side. could u roughly tell me what will be my percentage aftr equivalence ?? secondly the entry test and mcat..are they two different tests ?? and the UHS...is it only responsible fr unis in punjab..or sindh too ?? sorry ifim annoying but thisis mylast question...what is NTS ?? thanks btw


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

First of all ur O level grades and Very gud. U must give pakistan studies, islamiat and urdu otherwise the IBCC will not process ur equivalence. Your equivalence if u get A in the 3 subjects should be above 80% which is very gud. And for A level equivalence yes physics is must. I will recommend u give A level biology again since C grade will decrease ur A level equivalence to a very low % due to which u might not get admission. Chemistry A is great if u get B in physics and bio ur equi will be around 79- 80 % . Which means u r in.There is no Mcat in sindh so far.Dont know about the coming year. Every college here conducts its own entry test. So for ziaudiin u will give only one entry test usually conducted in August. UHS conducts entry test in Punjab only. It has nothing to do do with sindh. Nts is a board which conducts various test for various institute. In Sindh it conducts test for various institues as in DUHS and Liaquat medical college. Since u have time till june Giving A level physics Biology and Olevel subjects might appear to be difficult. But with hard work nothing is impossible so i recommend u give the papers and appear for the entry test on August. BTW where did u do ur o levels from and wont u appearinf in an y other medical college test


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks alot for the info...ialready have urdu with B grade in Olevels And yah i considered repeating biology but then dropped the idea bcz firstly now since im in pak iwill have to appear through CIE which has practicals n im avoiding them  (ihad previously appeared through Edexcel which has ATPs ), secondly i wanted to concenrate more on pakstudies since i will be studyin it for the first time. And as for physics i will work hard to get an A or A* inshaaAllah 
So if the entry tests are in August i dun have to worry much abt them...ryt ?? and the stuff before the tests, the registrations n all..should i call evry uni and ask for the dates ?? 
and yaah i did my olevels frm UAE n alevels frm KSA..btw u studying in Zia now ??


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Biology is ur main subject so if u have a C first impression isnt gud for ur resume. Not retaking is a risk that can backfire on u. As for practicals its not that difficult and its % in over all grade is less. Any ways for khi colleges AKU has its test at Feb/March and its application start at Jan. Than I think ziaudiin has on Aug. Rest are after Aug. Check for newspapers they advetise there. DMC and SMC will be at oct. U cant apply there since u need O and A level to be done from khi.


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

alryt..thanks fr the advice...i'll reconsider my decision.
errmm...can i write back if i have any queries later..?? It's totally okay if you don't want to.
Thanks again.
Cheers


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ya sure u can ask for any help. Just remember me in ur prayers


----------



## hudanasir (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks alot 
sure i will...same goes for u


----------



## ibrahim721 (Dec 30, 2010)

InshaAllah


----------



## walid azam (May 15, 2014)

*Expected Form Submission And Test Dates*

Hey. I just completed my alevels. Can anyone pls tell me the expected date or month of admission announcement and test date in ZU, bahria ,liaquat national and United medical and dental college? Also tell me whether its ok to study for mcat in august as I'll be out of country in june and july. Thanks )


----------



## Naveen1 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Worried About My Admission!*

I am an a Level student . I had straight B's in my o level and I will probably have 2 Cs and one B or straight Cs in my a levels. Do you think I can get into ziauddin? I am private student. I had bio chem and phy in a levels. Please do guide me.


----------



## Hassan Mirza (Jun 13, 2014)

*Admission On Local Bases ??*

I have done my A levels from KSA-Riyadh and i have got 4 A* in Bio,Chm,Phy and Maths . i just wanted to know can i apply as a local student or do i have too pay the oversea/Foreign fees ?

Plz if any one can guide


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

walid azam said:


> Hey. I just completed my alevels. Can anyone pls tell me the expected date or month of admission announcement and test date in ZU, bahria ,liaquat national and United medical and dental college? Also tell me whether its ok to study for mcat in august as I'll be out of country in june and july. Thanks )


They haven't published ads for admissions yet but you can keep checking the ads in newspapers on Sundays (Jung and/or Dawn) or you could check out paperpkads.com and click on "Admissions" under these newspapers name.
Last year ZU held their test in mid August and admissions were finalized by Oct/Nov. Bahria held their test by the end of 2nd week of October, Liaquat National used the test results of Dow/SMC (NTS test) for their own admissions and their admissions process began late Oct/early Nov, UMDC held their test in the last week of October. Keep in mind that it's very likely these colleges start their admissions process earlier.

If your concepts are good from the last four years and you have studied well in that time then you are good to go. If you're out of country in the two months maybe practice questions a lot?

- - - Updated - - -



Naveen1 said:


> I am an a Level student . I had straight B's in my o level and I will probably have 2 Cs and one B or straight Cs in my a levels. Do you think I can get into ziauddin? I am private student. I had bio chem and phy in a levels. Please do guide me.


Be awesome in the test, work hard for it. If you get great test results then it's very likely. Practice questions and reinforce whatever you've studied so far in O and A levels and it won't be hard. All the best!

- - - Updated - - -



Hassan Mirza said:


> I have done my A levels from KSA-Riyadh and i have got 4 A* in Bio,Chm,Phy and Maths . i just wanted to know can i apply as a local student or do i have too pay the oversea/Foreign fees ?
> 
> Plz if any one can guide


According to the ZU website you are classified as an overseas student if you've completed your high school from abroad. I will advise you to call them and ask if there's anyway you can apply as a local and pay local fees. Their site is zu.edu.pk


----------



## DoctorPink (Jul 4, 2013)

Ill be applying in ziauddin this year, please help me with it's entry test preparation. It's the uni on top of my list..


----------



## Naveen1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Anony said:


> They haven't published ads for admissions yet but you can keep checking the ads in newspapers on Sundays (Jung and/or Dawn) or you could check out paperpkads.com and click on "Admissions" under these newspapers name.
> Last year ZU held their test in mid August and admissions were finalized by Oct/Nov. Bahria held their test by the end of 2nd week of October, Liaquat National used the test results of Dow/SMC (NTS test) for their own admissions and their admissions process began late Oct/early Nov, UMDC held their test in the last week of October. Keep in mind that it's very likely these colleges start their admissions process earlier.
> 
> If your concepts are good from the last four years and you have studied well in that time then you are good to go. If you're out of country in the two months maybe practice questions a lot?
> ...


Thank you so much, yes I am working hard and I am really hoping to get in just worried. I am not sure if I am good enough for ZU criteria

- - - Updated - - -



Anony said:


> They haven't published ads for admissions yet but you can keep checking the ads in newspapers on Sundays (Jung and/or Dawn) or you could check out paperpkads.com and click on "Admissions" under these newspapers name.
> Last year ZU held their test in mid August and admissions were finalized by Oct/Nov. Bahria held their test by the end of 2nd week of October, Liaquat National used the test results of Dow/SMC (NTS test) for their own admissions and their admissions process began late Oct/early Nov, UMDC held their test in the last week of October. Keep in mind that it's very likely these colleges start their admissions process earlier.
> 
> If your concepts are good from the last four years and you have studied well in that time then you are good to go. If you're out of country in the two months maybe practice questions a lot?
> ...


Thank you so much, yes I am working hard and I am really hoping to get in just worried. I am not sure if I am good enough for ZU criteria


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

Naveen1 said:


> Thank you so much, yes I am working hard and I am really hoping to get in just worried. I am not sure if I am good enough for ZU criteria
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...









so did u get admission zu.................did u appear in its entry test if yes so do u remember from where it was....i have done my alevels from middle east...hence i m too much worried,,,my question is that do i have to revise all the stuff i studied in alevels or i should refer sindh board text books....plz help me out...i will be very grateful for ur help


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

hudanasir said:


> thanks alot for the info...ialready have urdu with B grade in Olevels And yah i considered repeating biology but then dropped the idea bcz firstly now since im in pak iwill have to appear through CIE which has practicals n im avoiding them  (ihad previously appeared through Edexcel which has ATPs ), secondly i wanted to concenrate more on pakstudies since i will be studyin it for the first time. And as for physics i will work hard to get an A or A* inshaaAllah
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did u get admission is ziauddin? ??? Or any other university


----------

